# Need some help please!



## micharms (Feb 4, 2013)

While this is not exactly the right forum since I'm not asking about photographing a pen I thought I would try asking the question.

Below is one of the bottle stoppers that I have cast and turned. 


As you can see reflections are a real problem. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can better photograph these kinds of shiny objects?

I tried asking about this on a photography forum but have had no replies. All suggestions gratefully received!

Btw it is an Eastern Hemlock cone embedded in clear Alumilite.

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 4, 2013)

Filter the light, turn off the main lights in the room, do not use a flash or any other direct lighting


----------



## micharms (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Stan. Room lights are off and no flash used. I've used a polarizing filter to reduce the reflection as much as I can. What do you mean by filtering the light? I'm thinking I also need to maybe drape something black around my frame so it can't be seen in the reflection.

Michael


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 4, 2013)

fabric over light


----------



## Martin G (Feb 4, 2013)

This may help.
WEEKLY LIGHTING THEME: Controlling Specular Highlights............ - Photo.net Lighting Equipment and Techniques Forum
It's a bit technical but the basic idea is that you want your light to be big and soft.  You may not be able to completely get rid if the specular highlights but you can soften them to the point that they help define the shape of the object rather than being a distraction.


----------



## micharms (Feb 4, 2013)

There is a white shower curtain over the light to try and diffuse it a bit.

Michael


----------



## micharms (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link Martin. I'll read it and see what I can apply/adjust with my set up.

Michael


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Feb 4, 2013)

take a picture outside inside a photo box and use natural light


----------



## micharms (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Jason but that is a little tough up here at this time of year. Snowsqualls are the order of the day around here right now.

Michael


----------

